# Upgrade time!!!!



## Langman (11/3/15)

Just wanted to show you guys my small upgrade I picked up from Vape King today.


I wanted the best of both world on this.


Massive power...Probably won't ever use it on full tilt.


Awesome battery life, everyone hates a dying battery.


Now, I am eagerly awaiting the delivery of my new Marquis, to really start using this toy to its full potential.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (11/3/15)

Congrats and welcome to the forum @Langman.


----------



## Andre (11/3/15)

Yes, enjoy the new gear.
Welcome to the forum. Am sure I have seen "Langman" mentioned by a member (can't remember who) before. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/unread


----------



## shaunnadan (11/3/15)

hey langman  congrats on the new gear. expecting to see some thick clouds coming from you on that SMY


----------



## Langman (11/3/15)

Thanks Andre, I have posted on the welcome thread.

Gizmo and strudel will be glad to hear that I managed to kill my first coil...

First impression and quick views...

On the Atlantis only so far.

30W...about the same as the CF mod
35w...Little more flavour, same cloud
40w...Wow flavour...Biggest cloud yet
45w...getting a little hot, but by far the best flavour, can't take a long enough hit to produce massive clouds though.

Then I went and commited the ultimate noobie sin...What does this button do...Went to 80w, Luckily did not try vape it.
Fired it for 1 sec, and could hear the coil die in screams of pain and horror...Needless to say the smell was horrible.

Note to self, use RDA, R60 a pop on coils is expensive firecrackers.

Cheers.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Guunie (11/3/15)

Hey @Langman! FYI, feels weird commenting on your post while sitting next to you in the car... Lol

Glad you decided to start contributing your knowledge and experience on the forum. And jealous Beith me on your upgrade!


----------



## Guunie (11/3/15)

@Andre...twas me ranting about langman's special sauce in the what you vaping thread...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (11/3/15)

Langman said:


> Just wanted to show you guys my small upgrade I picked up from Vape King today.
> 
> 
> I wanted the best of both world on this.
> ...



Hehe @Langman (Small Upgrade)  

Njoy the new gear and welcome to the forum


----------



## JW Flynn (11/3/15)

welcome welcome  and gratz on the new device


----------

